# Lance Armstrong to do Ironman Nice



## Arsen Gere (15 Feb 2012)

http://ironmannice.com/2012/02/2-000-registered-athlete-mark-has-already-been-reached/

500 places left if you want to race against Lance.

What other sport can you turn up and race someone of this standing.


----------



## Noodley (15 Feb 2012)

No idea, probably lots of sports you can compete against cheats tho.


----------



## jdtate101 (15 Feb 2012)

Move along. Nothing to see here.


----------



## yello (16 Feb 2012)

He finished 2nd in the Panama ironman... and then snubbed the winner, Bevan Docherty!

Apparently, and seemingly unusually, the top 3 were not drug tested after the race, only random tests from 4th place down.... that caused the expected rumours!.


----------



## Ghost Donkey (16 Feb 2012)

Docherty's on record saying enough of the snub remarks and he is not bothered about this. Did a little twitter thing to this effect too. I'd agree it looks a little funny from Lance although I've seen people finish and walk straight past each other at ITU races on the finish line. Always presumed they talked after they got their breath back.


----------

